# What size bindings will fit the Capita DOA?



## Jakew12333 (12 mo ago)

Trying to research the size bindings I need for this the capita BOA 158” board I’m a size 10uk, but I think I know it’s on the edge of needing a wider board so my heels and toes don’t hit the snow? Any help or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FIrst suggestion, hit the boot fit thread to make sure you're actually a 10 boot. If you can fit a 9.5 or 9, the problem goes away.


----------



## Jakew12333 (12 mo ago)

I’m a 10.5 bang on in my vans boots, so need advice on the size of the board I need then the correct size of the bindings for the the DOA bored


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This thread.


----------



## Jakew12333 (12 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> This thread.


hi

Both feet at 26.7 length
The width is 9.6 largest 
Mondo is 268
On the website I cannot see anything about putting in width? But as it stands I’m a snow boot 8.5 but have uk 10 normal, is this correct?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Post that into the boot thread and reference Wiredsport. He'll work through it with you.


----------



## Jakew12333 (12 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> Post that into the boot thread and reference Wiredsport. He'll work through it with you.


Thanking you


----------

